# Magic Carpet



## SympL (Nov 29, 2008)

Please enjoy.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 29, 2008)

GREAT SHOT, so calm


----------



## SympL (Nov 29, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> GREAT SHOT, so calm


Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## Harmony (Nov 29, 2008)

Once again, well done! Nice conversion (was it a conversion?).


----------



## invisibledemon (Nov 30, 2008)

i opened this thread at exactly the right moment. 

just got pissed off at a friend and then saw the pic as she slammed my door, thanks. 

very calming, great picture.


----------



## SympL (Nov 30, 2008)

Harmony thankyou, and yes this was a conversion.
Thanks invisibledemon, the making-up is always fun.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## Artograph (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice!!!

:O)


----------



## SympL (Nov 30, 2008)

Thankyou jv08 and Artograph, much appreciated.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 30, 2008)

AWESOME! I really like everything about it


----------



## SympL (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Coldow91 for commenting.


----------



## curly (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice. I like this a lot


----------



## keybq (Dec 2, 2008)

that is really cool i was expecting a carpet


----------



## SympL (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks curly and keybq, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Flower Child (Dec 5, 2008)

what a shot! and what a spot! dont you just love walking through snowy woods


----------



## Mersad (Dec 6, 2008)

Great photo! I like it very much!


----------



## SympL (Dec 6, 2008)

Thankyou Flower Child and Mersad for commenting.
Flower Child, we spend a lot of time walking the forest trails in winter and thoroughly enjoy that quiet, clean and cold.


----------



## Flower Child (Dec 6, 2008)

SympL said:


> Thankyou Flower Child and Mersad for commenting.
> Flower Child, we spend a lot of time walking the forest trails in winter and thoroughly enjoy that quiet, clean and cold.


 
i would love to visit canada one day. you guys have some of the most beautiful and pristine wilderness


----------

